# The way my outdoor enclosures are set up.



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

The way my outdoor enclosures are set up.

As you can see by these pictures, my tegus when not breeding or hibernating have free roam between cages and outdoor access to large turn out lots.






















they can also go underground.











this is one of the burrows, however I no longer use wood, but rather Rubbermaid tubs.





During hibernation outdoor access is shut off and the burrows are sealed with loose hay for insulation, the tegus actually do this themselves.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 17, 2008)

I would be in heaven with all those beautiful tegus


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

Awww, thank you!!

As for the way the bottom is made and the burrows are made. The burrows go from the inside of the enclosure to the outside and down at a angle underground. The tubs have a hole cut out of the side of them. There is a tunnel made with hardware cloth and lined with indoor-outdoor carpet. It is attached to the bottom of the enclosure to the wire, and attached to the tub; this keeps them from going anywhere else.

This is a picture of the entrance, inside the enclosure.





This is a picture of the outside, I do not have pictures of the tubs.






All of my enclosures have wire bottoms except my breeding bins. They then have about 4 inches of top soil added, then a few inches of cypress mulch, and then topped with a thick layer of fine hay. This is pictures without the substrate added.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the uniformity of the tanks....nice and organized. About how deep the the females burrow their nests?


----------



## carcharios (Jun 7, 2010)

How deep is the hide from the surface? I'm going to do something similar but need to know how deep the hide must be in order for the tegus to keep cool enough.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 25, 2010)

How high are those wall panels? I put my two big guys in my garden, which has 2 x 12 planks and Kimo was able to climb up and over them. I'm going to have to build something very similar in their new kennel around the interior border but need to know what size to use. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

